# Kayfun Bell Cap by Pallas



## kimbo (14/11/14)

​I was given two of these to review for Pallas. They come in clear and frosted




​There is not much i can say about this. The treading on it is good, and they look awesome 

I have a problem with the Orchid v4 from Robbot




Seem like the building deck is just slightly wider to accommodate the duel coil and therefore the stock chimney piece does not fit.




​The cap fits fine on the RTA and the chimney piece that came with the Orchid v4 can be modded to be used with the Bell Cap. You must just cut the thinner part shorter.




​There is also no fill hole or way to unscrew the top cap to fill your atty. So if you dont have a fill hole you kinda screwed.
I will take these to the JHB meet to test them on some more Kayfun, Russian and Orchid clones and report back

*Update*:

I asked @JakesSA if i can fit the Bell Cap at the meet on a Kayfun cloe and a Russian clone, and it fits perfect, looks very good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Well i took one for the team  Took the Dremel and cut a piece of the Orchid v4 chimney

Here is the result

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Well i took one for the team  Took the Dremel and cut a piece of the Orchid v4 chimney
> 
> Here is the result




Those looks very nice Kimbo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

And with some juice inside

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

I just love it when "_*n Boer maak 'n plan*_" - good going @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (27/11/14)

@kimbo hey will this work on a clone as well ? presume not ?


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

Daniel said:


> @kimbo hey will this work on a clone as well ? presume not ?



That is why i am taking it to the meet .. to fit it on as many clones as i can


----------



## kimbo (27/11/14)

They market it to fit all clones


----------



## kimbo (30/11/14)

Update in OP


----------

